# U Brew It



## hazz20

Hey all, got a U Brew It opening in our area soon, just wondering what everyone thinks of it, those who have one anyway. Worth a look? Sounds too good to be true.

Hazz


----------



## quantocks

how it works is you go there, they make the wort but legally (cause they would have to pay tax, etc) you sprinkle the yeast on top so you're making the alcohol. they store it there for two weeks and filter it then you go and bottle and cap it.

I went a few times, had to drink about 30 stubbies once and wasn't drunk, the second time we went 3 of us drank about two or three stubbies of the stuff and we developed some sort of disease/sickness whereas you'd wake up each morning and cough until you spewed, unable to breathe. The only thing the three of us ever had was this beer together. 

needless to say I will *never* ever go back to a shitty place like this. I honestly thought I was dying.


----------



## muckey

U brew it places are basically extract brewers.
I've looked at a couple but never tried any

works like quantocks says

cant see anything inherently wrong with the process ( other than quantock's comments)

always figured its better to brew at home because I can make more adjustments to what I brew to get it the way I like instead of settling for what someone else thinks is good.


----------



## Stoodoo

I teamed up with another bloke and brewed a sierra nevada pale ale clone and was pleasantly surprised at how good it tasted. It was actually a very nice drop. My only criticism of the place is the price: $160 for ~50 litres = $30 a slab.....not exactly cheap for "homebrew", though much nicer than megaswill. Will I ever go back there again...... most probably, though the cost is fairly high (when compared to AG home brew), the time saving is well and truly there. On average my Ag brew day takes ~ 7hours from start until I've finally cleaned up. A brew at u brew it takes little more than an hour, no cleaning required.


----------



## sinkas

quantocks said:


> disease/sickness whereas you'd wake up each morning and cough until you spewed, unable to breathe. I honestly thought I was dying.



LOL


----------



## quantocks

seriously, we had all drunk these 'beer factory' beers and we all had the same thing. You'd be unable to breathe and cough so hard you spew just trying to breathe. not cool ^_^ it went on for months, the doctor had no idea what it was.


you may aswell just do your own K&K and filter it, that's all these guys do basically.


----------



## hazz20

Might give it a miss, I like being able to breath without vomiting.

Hazz


----------



## Fatgodzilla

I've tasted a few different U Brew products and frankly I brew much better. They use extract malts, warm fermentation (I don't think they brew at lager temps, but I'll accept admonishment if they do) using probably Mauri yeast and filter their beers. Its good enough for the market they attract but any genuine home brewer probably wouldn't bother. If you are a simple K & K brewer its not too bad as the beer should be better than what you can do at home (assuming the sanitation, constant temps and filter) but not much. You can't fiddle too much. The bloke running the setup bought a franchise to make beer, but I doubt he's a brewer, in the same way that the kid who makes burgers at McDonalds is not a chef.

Don't automatically deride the notion of these complexs, just remember that the market they cater for (almost exclusively) are not at this site. If out of their customers someone comes over to our side of brewing, all the better. I know that some posters here operate such franchises and they would support my comments here. The day they allow you to do extensive changes to the brew in terms of wort ingredients and yeasts and cool temperature control may see more homebrewers go across and use their facilities to brew rather than make a mess at home.

Edit : Don't listen to Q's complaint, I think it's a bit over the top. A poor beer is a poor beer, but to make you sick it must have been infected. If it was infected, you'd taste it and not drink it. It could just as easily been poor bottle cleanliness and some kind of food poisoning. I doubt Q's and his mates experience had much to do with the general output of these places.

Hazz, if interested, give it a try. The only way to correctly assess value and performance is to stick your money down and taste the end result.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

I'm new to the forums and wouldn't have stumbled across this place (or decided to get into brewing) if it wasn't for u brew it. I don't know what the beers are like from there yet but I'm going to bottle my Duvel clones on Wednesday so should know by Christmas.

It's a different process to brewing at home as the guys above describe, you pretty much just mix it, bottle it and drink it.... there's no actual brewing involved. 

As for the poor quality of the beers, as pointed out, they are franchise operations and I don't think they would still be in business if the beers were crap and made you sick. Sorry to hear about you experience though quantocks, sure hope mine don't turn out like that.

Anyway, for me it was a stepping stone and will get me through until I can get some gear together to brew at home. I have a couple of recipes I've found for Trois Pistoles which is my beer of choice....but at $140 a carton it's not in the fridge very often in carton quantities. 

So I guess what I'm getting at is Give it a go and see if you enjoy 'making' (_read_: mixing) your own beer, if you do then get some gear together and move to homebrewing.


----------



## muckey

quantocks said:


> seriously, we had all drunk these 'beer factory' beers and we all had the same thing. You'd be unable to breathe and cough so hard you spew just trying to breathe. not cool ^_^ it went on for months, the doctor had no idea what it was.
> 
> 
> you may aswell just do your own K&K and filter it, that's all these guys do basically.




doesn't sound like the beer if it went on for that long, as Fatgodzilla said possible infection and that wold be taste or smelled and the beer discarded.


----------



## reviled

Cannibal Smurf said:


> I'm new to the forums and wouldn't have stumbled across this place (or decided to get into brewing) if it wasn't for u brew it. I don't know what the beers are like from there yet but I'm going to bottle my Duvel clones on Wednesday so should know by Christmas.
> 
> It's a different process to brewing at home as the guys above describe, you pretty much just mix it, bottle it and drink it.... there's no actual brewing involved.
> 
> As for the poor quality of the beers, as pointed out, they are franchise operations and I don't think they would still be in business if the beers were crap and made you sick. Sorry to hear about you experience though quantocks, sure hope mine don't turn out like that.
> 
> Anyway, for me it was a stepping stone and will get me through until I can get some gear together to brew at home. I have a couple of recipes I've found for Trois Pistoles which is my beer of choice....but at $140 a carton it's not in the fridge very often in carton quantities.
> 
> So I guess what I'm getting at is Give it a go and see if you enjoy 'making' (_read_: mixing) your own beer, if you do then get some gear together and move to homebrewing.



This is a good point, a place like this could act as a "Gateway drug" into proper brewing..


----------



## quantocks

Fatgodzilla said:


> Edit : Don't listen to Q's complaint, I think it's a bit over the top. A poor beer is a poor beer, but to make you sick it must have been infected. If it was infected, you'd taste it and not drink it. It could just as easily been poor bottle cleanliness and some kind of food poisoning. I doubt Q's and his mates experience had much to do with the general output of these places.
> 
> Hazz, if interested, give it a try. The only way to correctly assess value and performance is to stick your money down and taste the end result.



I'll say it's probably just a once off infection we had in a batch, but the first batch we could sink 20 bottles in an arvo and not be pissed. So with the "Beer Factory" we went to, (not sure how U-Brew-It operate), but to drink 20 beers and not even get a tingle and then drink the next batch and be violently ill, we all decided to give this place a miss.

again, I'm sure some people brew average beers here. Just not my experience.


----------



## mynameisrodney

Are there any places similar to this that do AG brewing.


----------



## reviled

quantocks said:


> I'll say it's probably just a once off infection we had in a batch, but the first batch we could sink 20 bottles in an arvo and not be pissed. So with the "Beer Factory" we went to, (not sure how U-Brew-It operate), but to drink 20 beers and not even get a tingle and then drink the next batch and be violently ill, we all decided to give this place a miss.
> 
> again, I'm sure some people brew average beers here. Just not my experience.



Matey, 3 batches tipped down the sink now?  Were they all just crap kits or what?


----------



## quantocks

not crap kits reviled, crap brewer


----------



## reviled

quantocks said:


> not crap kits reviled, crap brewer



What went wrong buddy?


----------



## 0M39A

reviled said:


> What went wrong buddy?



have you even read this thread? lol. 

going on what ive heard on this site, and some mates personal experiences with BOP's, the general consensus is that they are pretty terrible. its just making extract homebrew in a shop, then they filter and force carb it for you.

there is a market for it, but most of the people running them seem pretty clueless. i know of at least 3 people that have been to the BOP here in tassie and come home with infected brews.


----------



## muckey

0M39A said:


> but most of the people running them seem pretty clueless



I think you are rather generous - the ones I met knew the names of the beer on their price list and thats about it.


----------



## Crunched

0M39A said:


> have you even read this thread? lol.


I think reviled was referring to his signature, which used to include a "Tipped down the sink:..." line.


----------



## ///

Fatgodzilla said:


> Hazz, if interested, give it a try. The only way to correctly assess value and performance is to stick your money down and taste the end result.



I think my fellow IBU said it all. The local U Brew it run a clean plant and it dots all the "i's". (they are also nice fella's to boot).

The cough and weez bit has nothing to do with beer. Was there privet in flower, did you eat too much garlic, had you pulled too many cones?? No beer will do that to you, drunk in reasonable amounts. If unreasonable amounts the _ce la vie_...

Scotty


----------



## wakkatoo

hazz20 said:


> Hey all, got a U Brew It opening in our area soon,



I used to live out your way, where are they talking about putting the U-brew-it??

Dunno if the situation has changed in the 2 years since I was there, but there is a real opportunity for someone to make a killing on owning and operating a decent homebrew store in the Albury Wodonga Region. All I remember was that coles had the best selection and the only hbs was also a pet store, with an emphasis on pets. One of the fermenters even had budgie shit in it :icon_vomit: 

I got as far as crunching numbers and looking at potential sites. Then we transferred and that was the end of that <_<


----------



## dr K

When the local Uberbrau opened here a number of us wandered along.
The facilities are immaculate, the process is as good as you could ever get from extract and far better than anyone of us at home could get from extract. They had two temp contolled coolrooms (lager and ale) and the beers, whilst a litlle boring were of excellent quality.
Had my LHBS (a kit brewer but a very good one) been able to make extract beers as good as Ubrews when I decided to seriously brew a decade ago I may have never moved to all grain.
K


----------



## matti

They have got a brew-shed our way and the beer taste ok.

U-brew-it sounds similar.

The problem is the price. $120+ for 50L

U-"can"-brew 150-200L at home for the same price. :lol:


----------



## cdbrown

Some friends and I have done U Brew It a few times now, between us about 14 batches I think. The only one that we weren't happy with was an undercarbed batch, still tatsted great though. Have done a few hoegaarden batches which have turned out great. The guys working there knew what they were doing as well.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Muckey said:


> I think you are rather generous - the ones I met knew the names of the beer on their price list and thats about it.




That's the problem with these franchises. The majority are bought by beer lovers but they are not brewers. I know of two franchisees who post on this site who I would have no problems recommending, because they are brewers who own a franchise, not franchisees you own a franchise. That said, it costs a lot of money to buy into one of these ($200-300k probably won't get you far) and to make a profit, you got to charge as they do. It is better they are there than not there, so whilst I wont patronise them, I recommend them to mates who don't brew but want something other than megaswill.




> Dunno if the situation has changed in the 2 years since I was there, but there is a real opportunity for someone to make a killing on owning and operating a decent homebrew store in the Albury Wodonga Region



Lived in Wodonga late 80s / early 90s, there was a HB bloke at Albury. Got into it cos he lost his licence DUI and lost his job too. Was a good bloke, good shop, he was a good brewer. Had a few sessions there. Aparrently no one has stepped up to take his place. Pity. Anyone with a bit of money who wants a partner in a HB business, send me a PM and I'll organise a business plan !


----------



## Swinging Beef

We have two of these places in the local area.
I have been to open days at both and samples around 12 of their beers.
Two of my friends go there, and one makes his favorite XXXX beer , and the other makes a Porter.
Both beers taste like beers.
Not great, but the XXXX guys beer is definately better than XXXX.

Its nbot premium all grain stuff, but its good beer.


----------



## drsmurto

Fatgodzilla said:


> I've tasted a few different U Brew products and frankly I brew much better. They use extract malts, warm fermentation (I don't think they brew at lager temps, but I'll accept admonishment if they do) using probably Mauri yeast and filter their beers. Its good enough for the market they attract but any genuine home brewer probably wouldn't bother. If you are a simple K & K brewer its not too bad as the beer should be better than what you can do at home (assuming the sanitation, constant temps and filter) but not much. You can't fiddle too much. The bloke running the setup bought a franchise to make beer, but I doubt he's a brewer, in the same way that the kid who makes burgers at McDonalds is not a chef.
> 
> Don't automatically deride the notion of these complexs, just remember that the market they cater for (almost exclusively) are not at this site. If out of their customers someone comes over to our side of brewing, all the better. I know that some posters here operate such franchises and they would support my comments here. The day they allow you to do extensive changes to the brew in terms of wort ingredients and yeasts and cool temperature control may see more homebrewers go across and use their facilities to brew rather than make a mess at home.
> 
> Edit : Don't listen to Q's complaint, I think it's a bit over the top. A poor beer is a poor beer, but to make you sick it must have been infected. If it was infected, you'd taste it and not drink it. It could just as easily been poor bottle cleanliness and some kind of food poisoning. I doubt Q's and his mates experience had much to do with the general output of these places.
> 
> Hazz, if interested, give it a try. The only way to correctly assess value and performance is to stick your money down and taste the end result.



Mate of mine recently went along and got an asahi clone. 

Recipe was something along the lines of 5kg of liquid malt, glucose and dextrose. No steeped spec grains. I believe they waved a hop over the kettle.

It tastes as bad as ant kit brew i have ever tasted. Its not infected, its just shit.

This may just be due to the people running this store (southern burbs of adelaide) know nothing. My mate started asking them questions about the yeast, cold fermentation, lagering etc and the blokes response was ' you have an AG mate dont ya, these blokes think lagers have to be brewed cold, they dont know much about yeast'.

It was brewed at ale temps, no lagering, crash chilled and sterile filtered.

I shit you not, warm VB tastes better. 

A little attention to detail goes along way IMO. 

For all you Adelaideans, their beers are as good as the Lovely Valley Beverage company...... :icon_vomit: 

I would happily brew AG beer and allow mates to pitch yeast for well under $150 per 50L. I love brewing almost as much as i like drinking my beer!


----------



## pcmfisher

I called into the new ubrewit at Para Hills just after it opened.

Got the guided tour. Lovely sparkly new stainless and copper everywhere. 

Way too expensive in my opinion. I was given a sample of a wheat beer and was very disappointed to say the least. Had easily as much home brew twang as my kit brews.


----------



## King Brown

I have a few friends who swear by it, the bear they got was very drinkable but nothing that really wowed me. I thought it sounded too expensive, and less fun than brewing at home.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

Got a call from the guy at my local ubrewit yesterday, he told me he'd just moved my brew to the cool room because it took a little longer to reach FG than he expected. It's staying there until I get back from Sydney next week and I'll bottle it on Tuesday.
To be honest I was happily surprised to find out that he was checking the gravity, I'd assumed when he told me 3 weeks that they had a standard time they let it ferment for and left it at that. 
He told me the OG 1.075 and FG 1.019. Beersmith tells me I'll be getting a 7.3% ABV beer that will last me long enough (i hope) to get some AG gear together. 
Waiting to hear from Sully to get one of his SS pots, will stop at Spotlight on my way home and grab some voille and get a friend to sew me up a nice bag... Might even stop at Craftbrewer on the way home too.


----------



## bigholty

Sounds like there is a lot of variation in the marketplace; from franchisees who don't know and don't care about making beer, to those who DO care and can churn out a reasonable beer. I reckon the biggest factor seems to be the person in control of the premises.

I'd like to see a B.O.P. with a big mash-tun and yeast farm out the back where they make their own fresh base worts and yeast starters every week. Customers could then tailor their brew in the individual kettles with some specialty grains and hops, possibly some extract to boost SG, then pitch the yeast of their choice and let the BOP take care of fermentation and conditioning. Anyone out there got a few hundred grand they want to contribute and we'll give it a crack?


----------



## reviled

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Got a call from the guy at my local ubrewit yesterday, he told me he'd just moved my brew to the cool room because it took a little longer to reach FG than he expected. It's staying there until I get back from Sydney next week and I'll bottle it on Tuesday.
> To be honest I was happily surprised to find out that he was checking the gravity, I'd assumed when he told me 3 weeks that they had a standard time they let it ferment for and left it at that.
> He told me the OG 1.075 and FG 1.019. Beersmith tells me I'll be getting a 7.3% ABV beer that will last me long enough (i hope) to get some AG gear together.
> Waiting to hear from Sully to get one of his SS pots, will stop at Spotlight on my way home and grab some voille and get a friend to sew me up a nice bag... Might even stop at Craftbrewer on the way home too.



If you stop at Craftbrewer it will be all over, you wont be able to resist the power of the dark side h34r: :lol:


----------



## Bribie G

reviled said:


> If you stop at Craftbrewer it will be all over, you wont be able to resist the power of the dark side h34r: :lol:


Yup calling in next Wed. to collect my big order. Like a moth to a flame :excl: 

Voile comes in 1500 ml width so I got 2000 length. Where do you live Smurfie? I'm currently getting a bag made by our local seamstress on Bribie - not sure how much she is going to charge me but she's embarassingly cheap when she takes up my new pants etc. When I get the bag and find out the damage$ I'll post in the BIAB thread because It's obviously the sort of thing she could do via the post.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

BribieG said:


> Where do you live Smurfie? I'm currently getting a bag made by our local seamstress on Bribie - not sure how much she is going to charge me but she's embarassingly cheap when she takes up my new pants etc. When I get the bag and find out the damage$ I'll post in the BIAB thread because It's obviously the sort of thing she could do via the post.



I'm on the Gold Coast. My brothers Mrs' is a seamstress so getting a bag made will cost me zip (maybe a couple of HB's) except for the cost of the voile, but post the info anyway.. add to the wealth of knowledge that is AHB, others may appreciate a rough idea of how much it should cost to get a bag sewn up.


----------



## daemon

Even if the places are under the same franchise, the difference varies quite a bit between stores. While I've never actually used one, I've had a few beers that have been brewed from places like this and the results are usually ok.

The local one here uses extract brewing but do steep some grains for the "premium" brews. They have two coldrooms, one at 18c for ales and one at 10c for lagers / conditioning. 

Costs are higher of course because with a homebrewing setup you already pay rent/mortgage on your brewing area, you don't need big coolrooms and don't need to pay wages / insurance etc. If you factored all those in I'm sure the figures wouldn't be too dissimilar. Essentially you're making the decision to pay someone else to own the brewing gear and to monitor it. The upside is the fact that all you need is the bottles, the downside is the fact that you pay for that upside.

It's still cheaper than commercial beer (and better in most cases) which is why the industry exists. It doesn't offer the same cost savings as brewing it yourself nor does it offer the flexibility. That was the key for me to go with homebrewing, I enjoy tinkering and didn't really focus on the cost savings (although they're certainly there!).


----------



## brettprevans

I reallyt dont see why a homebrewer would even consider using any of these types of companyies. you can brew so much better at home yourself. even with K&K IMO. Not long ago there was a thread on AHB who worked for one of these mobs asking if it was possible to replicate their companies process at home. WTF? how can you work for a breewing company and not know if you can replicate it at home. it shows complete lack of understanding about what they do which mewans your going to get a shite product (most likely). 

for all the companies out there that do this and o it well, gfood on you and I wish you success (as this is not a bash against these styles of companies).


----------



## Katherine

I tried it once... and decided it was not for me... 
The particular company I went to wins awards.....and do a cracker ginger beer.

The people I do know that use the establishment have no idea what grain, what extract or what hops were used. Its a means for them to get more beer (that there happy with) and maybe a social outlet! Does not suit us who brew at home. so why knock them!


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Katie said:


> I tried it once... and decided it was not for me...
> The particular company I went to wins awards.....and do a cracker ginger beer.
> 
> The people I do know that use the establishment have no idea what grain, what extract or what hops were used. Its a means for them to get more beer (that there happy with) and maybe a social outlet! Does not suit us who brew at home. so why knock them!



Cheers KT - no point knocking a business simply cos you'll never use them. Recommend them to your friends (particularly those who look twice at your homebrew).


----------



## Langy

hazz20 said:


> Hey all, got a U Brew It opening in our area soon, just wondering what everyone thinks of it, those who have one anyway. Worth a look? Sounds too good to be true.
> 
> Hazz



Mate I currently use U Brew it and have for about 6 months now. So far I haven't got a bad word to say about them. All the beers I've tried in their range are similar to their original counterparts, but perhaps on the sweeter side.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

Good onya Langy 

Someone actually answered the post based on actual experience, no illiterate bullsh!t hear-say or talking about a totally different company.

I am happy with the service I've received and will post my findings on the beer itself once I've had a chance to try it. I say give 'em a try Hazz, ask a few questions about the process and the beers you're interested in brewing and see how much your franchisee knows about his/her business.


----------



## Jase71

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Someone actually answered the post based on actual experience, no illiterate bullsh!t



Um, this is a forum, therefore I would surmise that illiteracy levels are quite low by virtue of the fact that the written word is required to communicate here. It's christmas time soon, perhaps santa might bring you a dictionary AND John Palmer's "How to Brew".


----------



## rclemmett

Jase71 said:


> Um, this is a forum, therefore I would surmise that illiteracy levels are quite low by virtue of the fact that the written word is required to communicate here. It's christmas time soon, perhaps santa might bring you a dictionary AND John Palmer's "How to Brew".



h34r: :blink: :excl:


----------



## dr K

> It's christmas time soon, perhaps santa might bring you a dictionary



Canniabal Smurf may not need a dictionary as he (or she) was correct in the use of illiterate. Whilst illiterate may be used generally to indicate low levels of literacy it is equally correct to use illiterate in the sense of not being expert in a particular area of knowledge, for example "Kevin is an expert in Mandarin but zymurgically illiterate"
Perhaps the point may been made clearer had Cannibal Smurf instead used the term "fallacious" or "mendacious", "perfidious", "erroneous", or even "downright fraudulent".


K


----------



## wakkatoo

dr K said:


> Canniabal Smurf may not need a dictionary as he (or she) was correct in the use of illiterate.



So was your spelling of Cannibal due to you being illiterate, fallacious, mendacious, perfidious, erroneous, or downright fraudulent?


----------



## drsmurto

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Good onya Langy
> 
> *Someone actually answered the post based on actual experience*, no illiterate bullsh!t hear-say or talking about a totally different company.
> 
> I am happy with the service I've received and will post my findings on the beer itself once I've had a chance to try it. I say give 'em a try Hazz, ask a few questions about the process and the beers you're interested in brewing and see how much your franchisee knows about his/her business.



I consider the fact i have tasted a product from one of the facilities as actual experience. 

And not one i ever plan to repeat. Warm flat VB will pass these lips prior.

My mate who does K&K makes far superior beers to the product i tasted.

If you wanted feedback on a particular company why not go down to said premises and ask the people who are using it rather than asking the opinion of the illiterate yobs who frequent these parts...... :icon_drunk:


----------



## Aussie Claret

Back on topic, 
I actually agree with Dr Smurto, in regards to taste of the U-Brew beers.
They have a twang associated with extract brewing, sorry but not to my taste. 
Further more, many kit and kilo brewers make beers that are far superior to those that I have tasted from U-Brew, especially when additional hops are used for flavour and aroma. 
Personally you can't go past AG brews, which are far superior to those from U Brew.
An honest opinion!
AC


----------



## Katherine

They aim at a certain market... obviously not HB'rs...


----------



## staggalee

DrSmurto said:


> I consider the fact i have tasted a product from one of the facilities as actual experience.
> 
> And not one i ever plan to repeat. Warm flat VB will pass these lips prior.
> 
> My mate who does K&K makes far superior beers to the product i tasted.
> 
> If you wanted feedback on a particular company why not go down to said premises and ask the people who are using it rather than asking the opinion of the illiterate yobs who frequent these parts...... :icon_drunk:



How dare you refer to them as illiterate yobs :angry: 

stagga.


----------



## Katherine

some how it's worked to his favour on another thread... 




staggalee said:


> How dare you refer to them as illiterate yobs :angry:
> 
> stagga.


----------



## staggalee

Not only that, a REAL doctor wouldn`t say such hurtful things.
I mean, when was the last time he gave someone advice on here on their triple heart bypass?

stagga.


----------



## Katherine

you have got the wrong man ....


----------



## staggalee

He IS a real Dr? :wacko: 

stagga.


----------



## Jase71

Katie said:


> you have got the wrong man ....



LOL, Yea, it got confusing for a bit there. The Good Doctor was merely paraphrashing ol' Smurfey's insulting jibe at other members.. 

So maybe he's a Doctor of Literature ?


----------



## Bribie G

Rather have him looking after me than Dr Patel.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

Jase71 said:


> The Good Doctor was merely paraphrashing ol' Smurfey's insulting jibe at other members..


as has been previously pointed out;

_Illiterate_
-adjective
1. unable to read and write: an illiterate group.
2. having or demonstrating very little or no education.
3. showing lack of culture, esp. in language and literature.
*4. displaying a marked lack of knowledge in a particular field: He is musically illiterate* 
- _noun_
5. an illiterate person.


not intended as an insult, comments by those that have tried commercial homebrew places or tasted brews friends have done are fine. Even if the request specifically asked for opinions/comments on 'Ubrewit'. There were, however, comments posted by some who haven't brewed, tasted or probably even seen the results of any of these places (let alone Ubrewit) that were fairly negative. It's this non-factual information that leads to confusion and doesn't help Hazz with his decision. 
The 1 person that responded who had himself actually brewed several times with this company seems happy with the results, so I am keeping a positive outlook and hoping my beers are better than warm VB. Sure it's more expensive than K&K,K&B & AG but it's a good way to get into brewing your own beer and if you like it, then you can outlay the $ for your own kit. Which is exactly how it went for me, did a Ubrewit and now looking at getting some gear together for an AG brew later this month or early Jan.


----------



## brendo

I have never used one of these places myself nor have I smpled the output, but I reckon that they are possibly a good way to dip your toes into the wort. 

And you never know, it might just turn some people onto the idea of doing it themselves at home.

Whatever floats your boat... there is only one way to find out.

Brendo


----------



## buttersd70

Cannibal Smurf said:


> The 1 person that responded who had himself actually brewed several times with this company seems happy with the results, so I am keeping a positive outlook and hoping my beers are better than warm VB.



Seems that on reading this thread, there are no less than 10 individuals who have posted who have either brewed with one of these BOP for themselves, or who have at least sampled the beers made there, either through friends that have brewed, open days, etc........

And as for the posters who haven't tried it, yet who have posted opinions on it....are they _truly _illiterate? (as per definition 4); or are they _experienced brewers_ who don't _have _to taste an extract beer brewed to a generic recipe in imitation of a commercial beer to _know _that it will taste like an extract beer brewed to a generic recipe in imitation of a commercial beer?


----------



## Bribie G

I reckon it's a 'service industry' thing. Twenty years ago it was considered fine to have a mower man and a milko but that was about it. 

Back then if you had mentioned the idea of someone with a mobile bath house coming round to wash and clip your dog ???? :blink: 
What, a team of people coming in and actually cleaning your house? Are your arms and legs painted on?
Mobile Car Detailers r us - my God any decent Aussie car should look like a mobile wheelie bin inside, are we turning into a nation of soft c*ck nancy's or something??  

Now the nation is full of organisations who will do the dirty stuff for you, at a price of course, and U brew type franchises can cut out the hard work for you but of course you pay, but they have a price point that undercuts going to Liquorland and also appeals to the blossoming sense amongst the beer drinking unwashed that VB and XXXX isn't the end of the story.

Sincerely hope they do well and chuck a lot of people our way to the darkside. Looks like they have chucked a couple already.


----------



## staggalee

buttersd70 said:


> Seems that on reading this thread, there are no less than 10 individuals who have posted who have either brewed with one of these BOP for themselves, or who have at least sampled the beers made there, either through friends that have brewed, open days, etc........
> 
> And as for the posters who haven't tried it, yet who have posted opinions on it....are they _truly _illiterate? (as per definition 4); or are they _experienced brewers_ who don't _have _to taste an extract beer brewed to a generic recipe in imitation of a commercial beer to _know _that it will taste like an extract beer brewed to a generic recipe in imitation of a commercial beer?


Bit of a Catch 22, really.....you`re assuming all experienced brewers are litterate.
You never know who`s out there looking into the screen  
{I don`t have an opinion on the Ubrew setups, since I`ve never bothered with it}

stagga.


----------



## HoppingMad

citymorgue2 said:


> Not long ago there was a thread on AHB who worked for one of these mobs asking if it was possible to replicate their companies process at home. WTF? how can you work for a breewing company and not know if you can replicate it at home. it shows complete lack of understanding about what they do which mewans your going to get a shite product (most likely).



Yup, I recall that post too City, was interested in his comments on that thread because the guy was from a new Barley Corn Brewers near me and a mate is dead keen to try it. After hearing his questions it didn't fill me with a lot of confidence that these guys know how to brew either. That said I've asked my fair share of dumb questions on this forum.

Also recall the guy posting the comments was an employee, not running the joint? He may have been on a learning curve and a new trainee there so that might explain it. 

All that being said I still may wind up going to one of these places (might not be there) simply because I want my mate to get into brewing like me and this might tip him over the edge. As Brendo said, the more we convert to the dark path the better! h34r: 

Hopper.


----------



## buttersd70

staggalee said:


> Bit of a Catch 22, really.....you`re assuming all experienced brewers are litterate.
> You never know who`s out there looking into the screen
> 
> stagga.



Thanks stagga....you just made my point. I was hoping to get _exactly _this response from someone.....assuming all experienced brewers are literate is _just as daft_ as assuming that _everyone _who hasn't had direct personal experience with one of these companies are _all _illiterate.  You don't necessarily need to have actually burnt yourself to know that an oven is hot.


----------



## staggalee

buttersd70 said:


> Thanks stagga....you just made my point. I was hoping to get _exactly _this response from someone.....assuming all experienced brewers are literate is _just as daft_ as assuming that _everyone _who hasn't had direct personal experience with one of these companies are _all _illiterate.  You don't necessarily need to have actually burnt yourself to know that an oven is hot.



Always a pleasure.  

stagga.


----------



## bradsbrew

I went into one of these places at Brendale about 2.5 years ago mainly out of curiosity and the owner gave me a pot of what he had on tap at the time and it tasted better than what I was making at the time. After all the tips and knowledge I have learnt on this forum I think I might return the favour and take in a bottle of one of my AG's for comparison.
Long story short if you havn't been to one and are interested in what it tastes like, drop in and ask for a taste and if they won't let you have a taste, that will answer your question.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Jase71

staggalee said:


> Bit of a Catch 22, really.....you`re assuming all experienced brewers are litterate.
> You never know who`s out there looking into the screen



This could easily become a thread about implied definitions  Nice one, Smurfy, to back yourself up with K's justification. I suspect that your statement was more 'off the cuff'. But anyway, chill out bro, it's a public forum, and opinions are like arseholes, in that we all have one (at least - I met a woman who's mother had two, and her son was one of them)

Anyway, my brewing neighbour banged on the door last week after coming back from the operation at Seven Hills (I think that's where he said it was) and showed me the very extensive pamphlet of available styles, which in itself was impressive. His point wasn't to make a beer better than he hinsel can produce, but to chip in with a couple of mates to create some cases with custom labels etc for a group wedding gift or something like that. What struck me as surprising was that the outline of the process was nothing like brewing your own. More a case of _"take this pail, fill it with goo from vat four, chuck it into the boil"_. More surprising, of the five (or so) hop varieties, it was a case of _"take this bucket, and measure out a portion from hopper number two"_. Not even the hop varieties were exposed, simply 'hop 1,2,3,4,5 etc). IMO it doesn't sound very inspiring. 

The concept as a business model is a good one, and I won't begrudge the operators for doing something quite unique. But it's really geared for a 'blokey weekend' where the lads can get together and _say _they made their own beer, which in many cases _should_ taste better than the common swill they're used to slugging down. 

So +1 for the concept, but the subject is always going to create some friction on a brewer's website. Heck, even the humble kit &/or extract brewer has more control over their creations if they choose to diversify beyond opening a can and adding some sugars.


----------



## staggalee

"This stuff is better than I thought....... Curley, get busy on another 40 cases. 
Nyuck nyuck nyuck"

stagga.


----------



## bradsbrew

staggalee said:


> "This stuff is better than I thought....... Curley, get busy on another 40 cases.
> Nyuck nyuck nyuck"
> 
> stagga.



I think I met those guys last saturday at the case swap but I wont put names to faces


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> I think I met those guys last saturday at the case swap but I wont put names to faces



That's Half Fix on the right! :lol: 

One of the guys I work with is a partner in one of these outfits and we finally talked beer today... it was pretty ugly as I'd expected. The usual 'homebrewers are the enemy" stuff. I asked about grain and he stopped, then mumbled something about 'well, I guess we are kind of ... mass producing the stuff so...er.. umm.. we don't sell hops to HBers are rule, as we like to keep the local HBS in business. We get hops cheaper than you can, less than half what the HBS charges". 

Then I told him about Craftbrewer and we agreed to disagree. To keep it friendly I said I'd pop into the brewery and gloat over the #304 Stainless.

Later in the day he told me it was illegal for Craftbrewer to sell corny kegs! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayandcath

InCider said:


> That's Half Fix on the right! :lol:
> 
> One of the guys I work with is a partner in one of these outfits and we finally talked beer today... it was pretty ugly as I'd expected. The usual 'homebrewers are the enemy" stuff. I asked about grain and he stopped, then mumbled something about 'well, I guess we are kind of ... mass producing the stuff so...er.. umm.. we don't sell hops to HBers are rule, as we like to keep the local HBS in business. We get hops cheaper than you can, less than half what the HBS charges".
> 
> Then I told him about Craftbrewer and we agreed to disagree. To keep it friendly I said I'd pop into the brewery and gloat over the #304 Stainless.
> 
> Later in the day he told me it was illegal for Craftbrewer to sell corny kegs! :lol: :lol:



I can't believe they will only sell them to people that haven't got a clue. What about that beer on the way to the case swap Incider?, I can make better beer than that with K&K. But for a lot of people I here they don't have the time to make all-grain, man I don't have time to drink shit beer anymore.


----------



## drsmurto

InCider said:


> That's Half Fix on the right! :lol:
> 
> One of the guys I work with is a partner in one of these outfits and we finally talked beer today... it was pretty ugly as I'd expected. The usual 'homebrewers are the enemy" stuff. I asked about grain and he stopped, then mumbled something about 'well, I guess we are kind of ... mass producing the stuff so...er.. umm.. we don't sell hops to HBers are rule, as we like to keep the local HBS in business. We get hops cheaper than you can, less than half what the HBS charges".
> 
> Then I told him about Craftbrewer and we agreed to disagree. To keep it friendly I said I'd pop into the brewery and gloat over the #304 Stainless.
> 
> Later in the day he told me it was illegal for Craftbrewer to sell corny kegs! :lol: :lol:



QED


----------



## reviled

InCider said:


> Later in the day he told me it was illegal for Craftbrewer to sell corny kegs! :lol: :lol:



WTF??? How did he come up with that? :lol:


----------



## QIK86

Jase71 said:


> What struck me as surprising was that the outline of the process was nothing like brewing your own. More a case of _"take this pail, fill it with goo from vat four, chuck it into the boil"_. More surprising, of the five (or so) hop varieties, it was a case of _"take this bucket, and measure out a portion from hopper number two"_. Not even the hop varieties were exposed, simply 'hop 1,2,3,4,5 etc). IMO it doesn't sound very inspiring.




A smart move, in my opinion. If they explained the procedure properly and put a name to the hops, their customers would realise how easy it really is to brew beers of a similar quality and they would stay home to make their own. Not good for business.


----------



## InCider

The beer we had at the U-Brew was AWFUL. I felt bad as I drank it - for the owner. He was working his arse off and had the 1000 yard malaria stare of desperation. I also felt bad for myself - the aftertaste was profoundly noticeable.

His assistant asked if we would like another beer - and immediately Jay let out a firm 'no', echoing our thoughts.

When Screwy was asked what type of beer he liked, he replied 'one with colour. flavour and aroma'. We were then offered the 'Cascade Stout - it's just like the one you can buy' :blink: 

Anyway, I wish Nigel well, and I am jealous of those shiny steam boilers he has! :beerbang: 

InCider.


----------



## jayandcath

I echo Incider's comments, but as I said to him on Saturday.............
I don't think it would be hard to convert one of those swill making shit-boats into a good All-Grain home brew center. 
A couple of the boilers could be used as mashtuns and apart from buying shit malt from Lion Nation in NZ, they could get a mill and some grain and produce real beer.
I don't think it would be that hard, but the thing that would be the biggest challenge would be the time it takes to make a brew, but even when I tasted AG it didn't phase me. And if you didn't have to build an AG rig and could cruise in and use a system like that :icon_drool2: 

Jay


----------



## mikelinz

quantocks said:


> seriously, we had all drunk these 'beer factory' beers and we all had the same thing. You'd be unable to breathe and cough so hard you spew just trying to breathe. not cool ^_^ it went on for months, the doctor had no idea what it was.
> 
> Sounds like whooping cough. A very contagious "childhood Illness"  But sorry adults can get it too
> 
> Never heard of beer as a vector fore a disease causing organism, but have read that the reason home brewing is safe is there is no beer infection that is harmful to man. I do remember a discussion thread around hear about the theoretical potential for botulism or something.
> 
> Have had post session symptoms that made me feel like i was gonna die tho, perhapse i had some of the same brew . Think the missus would believe me????
> 
> rgds mike


----------



## swiftyb

Bit of a thread revival here - I've been to the UbrewIt in tullamarine (victoria) a few times and the beer has been drinkable. Its a bit of fun to get out with the boys and have a few beers while making more. Not the cheapest - but gives a good overview of the process...

One thing I've noticed - no preservatives - no hangover which is great....


...but the alcohol content seems to be really low - i can smash 6+ bottes before feeling tipsy, where as mass-produced stuff would knock me about well before then. Any thoughts? 

Never had a mention that they measured the OG / FG... if I go again - perhaps I'll bring a hydrometer.


----------



## ctagz

quantocks said:


> seriously, we had all drunk these 'beer factory' beers and we all had the same thing. You'd be unable to breathe and cough so hard you spew just trying to breathe. not cool ^_^ it went on for months, the doctor had no idea what it was.
> 
> 
> you may aswell just do your own K&K and filter it, that's all these guys do basically.


sounds exactly like whooping cough


----------



## gdupagne

I first bought my kegerator went to the local U-Brewit in Rockingham. The guys there were great and the few brews I put on before going the home brew route were great. Even though I don't brew there anymore the guys are great, get 75% of my ingredients there and advice. There is no ill feelings that I am brewing at home and not on their premisis


----------



## Grainer

I went to hospital free of charge! 4 internal stitches 5 external in my shoulder...Great infections and bottle bombs...


----------



## GalBrew

swiftyb said:


> One thing I've noticed - no preservatives - no hangover which is great.....


Which preservatives are added to beer again???


----------



## GalBrew

Grainer said:


> I went to hospital free of charge! 4 internal stitches 5 external in my shoulder...Great infections and bottle bombs...


The processes at every self brew style place are so filthy you are guaranteed that every bottle/can is infected. If you keep them cool and drink them quick you won't have a problem. Keep them at room temp or for any length of time and you will get phenolic gushers (or explosions).


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I wouldn't mind one of their canning machines


----------



## Ross

swiftyb said:


> Bit of a thread revival here - I've been to the UbrewIt in tullamarine (victoria) a few times and the beer has been drinkable. Its a bit of fun to get out with the boys and have a few beers while making more. Not the cheapest - but gives a good overview of the process...
> 
> One thing I've noticed - no preservatives - no hangover which is great....
> 
> 
> ...but the alcohol content seems to be really low - i can smash 6+ bottes before feeling tipsy, where as mass-produced stuff would knock me about well before then. Any thoughts?
> 
> Never had a mention that they measured the OG / FG... if I go again - perhaps I'll bring a hydrometer.


When we took over a similar operation here in Brisbane, the previous owners brews were all coming in at approx 2% less than advertised. Next time you do a brew there, request to see the starting gravity & finishing gravity, If they can't do that for you, they probably don't have a clue. the resultant alc can then be easily calculated.



GalBrew said:


> The processes at every self brew style place are so filthy you are guaranteed that every bottle/can is infected. If you keep them cool and drink them quick you won't have a problem. Keep them at room temp or for any length of time and you will get phenolic gushers (or explosions).


Please don't tar everyone with the same brush. It may apply to some but not all !!!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Ross said:


> When we took over a similar operation here in Brisbane, the previous owners brews were all coming in at approx 2% less than advertised. Next time you do a brew there, request to see the starting gravity & finishing gravity, If they can't do that for you, they probably don't have a clue. the resultant alc can then be easily calculated.


Just out of curiousity...and a little OT

Do you think it was pure ignorance or a calcuated move to use less ingredients / more water in effort to reduce his production cost and increase his profit margin slightly?

I just had a play with a couple of my recipes and it looks like I would have to reduce my grain bill by about a third in come cases to be 2% out on the expected ABV.


----------



## swiftyb

GalBrew said:


> Which preservatives are added to beer again???


Perhaps my mistake as to the cause - however - the no hangovers is tried, tested and accurate


----------



## Liam_snorkel

probably because it's lower in alcohol.


----------



## GalBrew

Ross said:


> When we took over a similar operation here in Brisbane, the previous owners brews were all coming in at approx 2% less than advertised. Next time you do a brew there, request to see the starting gravity & finishing gravity, If they can't do that for you, they probably don't have a clue. the resultant alc can then be easily calculated.
> 
> 
> Please don't tar everyone with the same brush. It may apply to some but not all !!!


My apologies Ross, but I am confident that you as a knowledgeable and diligent proprietor are in the minority. The sheer lack of brewing knowledge at the u-brew it style places that I have been to and the lack of quality in finished product that I have seen many a time astounds.


----------



## Ross

GrumpyPaul said:


> Just out of curiousity...and a little OT
> 
> Do you think it was pure ignorance or a calcuated move to use less ingredients / more water in effort to reduce his production cost and increase his profit margin slightly?
> 
> I just had a play with a couple of my recipes and it looks like I would have to reduce my grain bill by about a third in come cases to be 2% out on the expected ABV.


 Pure ignorance I think, they were just following recipes, but were taking no measurements, they wouldn't have had a clue what they were getting. Wrong on so many levels, legally & morally.


----------



## swiftyb

Liam_snorkel said:


> probably because it's lower in alcohol.


Beer for beer - yes I'd agree, but I usually drink a lot more of them  


One criticism that I would offer is that there is little to differentiate the beers in the way of flavour... they alll seem to have a 'ubrewit' taste


----------



## dkaos

swiftyb said:


> Beer for beer - yes I'd agree, but I usually drink a lot more of them
> 
> 
> One criticism that I would offer is that there is little to differentiate the beers in the way of flavour... they alll seem to have a 'ubrewit' taste


Hmm, maybe that's an old extract taste.


----------



## Zorco

swiftyb said:


> Perhaps my mistake as to the cause - however - the no hangovers is tried, tested and accurate


Being mindful of not shifting topic, but on alcohol percentage as a part of consumption, preservatives may not participate in the cause of the physiological 'hangover' we think of. (Agree, different cause maybe swiftyb)

Overwhelming our enzyme stores of acetaldehyde dehydrogenase in the liver with waves of ethanol results in residual accumulation in acetaldehyde and thus the crap we feel.

I watched this on the plane a couple of times last month. Fascinating.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05wdfhk

Linking back into topic, the lower alcohol levels could make one perceive the beer to cause less / no hangovers. Perhaps an intrinsic part of their marketing ploy. Or even simple commercial risk mitigation....imagine getting taken to court because your beer was way heavier and killed someone somehow. However, when forensic analysis reveals 1 point lower in alcohol content, the focus shifts away.

Then wrapping up: with a net medical benefit (i.e. less acetaldehyde toxicity), less risk of death (see the doco), and overall better impressions of the drinking experience...... it is reasonable to consider this as a morally positive act then? If we merely demand our pound of flesh, our pound of ethanol....then what are we really drinking for?


[Consideration only....not my personal view....Cosdog equipped with hypothetical brain chip....I love ethanol...I disagree with homeopathic linkages to drinking beer]


----------



## monkeymagik

I did a tour of my local one in Kilburn, SA. I was basically sick of cleaning and putting all the stuff away and the thought of doing it all in a commercial kitchen seemed appealing. 

The guy did go to great to trash home brewing (which seemed a little unnecessary).... I guess the whole business model does rely on people giving up on brewing at home.

They use coopers malt bought in bulk from the brewery up the road, so you know it's good quality and the same stuff I use at home. Also all US05 yeast... for everything. So if you did want to have a crack at a real good lager this isn't the place to do it. He did say you can bring your own extra grains and hops in if you want. So you should be able to crank out a decent APA there.

I didn't like the fact he just had one fridge at 22 degrees. If he'd turn the temp down 4-6 degrees, I'd probably have one bubbling away there now.

I reckon there would be a market for a place like this that offered you the facilities to do all grain brewing.


----------



## Grott

Have you been to the one at Para Hills?


----------



## Bribie G

Did you ask why only the one yeast?


----------



## dibbz

A++++++++ best co2 in Geebung.


----------



## mtb

I personally prefer a nice spicy/pine note to my CO2


----------

